# Just dig it. Orangeburg pipe



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I just got off the phone with a customer. Wanted to snake and camera line to tank. 
Its Orangeburg pipe. 60 feet from foundation to tank. Said he has two repairs on it already. Told him just hire an excavator and replace it.
But he is worried about his maple tree.
Said I can do the job can't guarantee line will not fail or stay open. And I would most likely be out there again in the near future. Told him save his money and replace the whole pipe. Told him the $450. service with camera is not worth it dig it.

Probably cost him like $1,200-$1,500 bucks to replace it. Guy just could not get it. :wallbash:So I explain to HO if I go out there your out $450 and next time another $450 that's $900 bucks half the replacement call. He finally said well that's food for thought. :wallbash:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

1200 for 60 feet?!?!? That would be cheap here in FL and that's assumeing it in florida sugar sand 1ft down with no roots to deal with.

You trying to go broke?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Protech said:


> 1200 for 60 feet?!?!? That would be cheap here in FL and that's assumeing it in florida sugar sand 1ft down with no roots to deal with.
> 
> You trying to go broke?


That's not me digging I gave up on trying to sell excavations. I would do it for more like $3,500 But I can't compete with local excavator prices everyone knows one or related to one. Not worth it here, Renting or buying the equipment seen some dug for $600 not including parts.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh ok. That makes sense now. I was thinking that you were doing the whole thing.


----------

